# step machine any good, for fat burn?



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

In the past Iv tryed the stepper and thought, it wasnt that great.

However based on recommendation I gave it another try, and actually had a good ll body sweat for 30 mins after weights.

Question now is, is it good for fat burning?


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

its as good as any other realy m8 but i find fast walking on a high incline burns more caleries


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Dunno.

I burnet 400 cal on the stepper in 30 mins, I was only doing about 300 ish on the eliptical.

Thing I like about the stepper, is it gives you an all body sweat, rather than just a sweaty brow.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

OpethDisciple said:


> Dunno.
> 
> I burnet 400 cal on the stepper in 30 mins, I was only doing about 300 ish on the eliptical.
> 
> Thing I like about the stepper, is it gives you an all body sweat, rather than just a sweaty brow.


400 calorie's in 30 minute's? Christ you must have rode it out the building!


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Honestly the machine said 400 cal!

Lvl 14 for 30 mins try it!


----------



## eddywalsh21 (Jul 21, 2009)

I Find the Cross-Trainer best for the cal burn! 430-450 in 30min


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

did you enter your weight?

if you did has the achine been calibrated?

both these have a huge impact on calories....plus as it has been mentioned a million times if you are above the 75% of max HR the calories you would have burnt will be mostly from glycogen not fat did you monitor your heart rate?


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

No. No heart monitoring.

Only machine that does that is the bikes where I go to the gym.

Nothing in this game is straight forward is it?

Try to burn some fat, and then you get told that all along you could have been just burning glycogen store!

It was after a weights sessions tho! So hopefully it was fat!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes it is simple you are making it complicated by over thinking....if the only machine in the gym that does heart monitoring is the bikes then go on the bike??

at no point have i said you only burn glycogen i have said that if your intensity is to high then the majority of calories will comes from Glycogen the rest from fat where if you maintain the optimum HR (65-75%) the majority will come from fat and the rest from glycogen...but to be fair mate just do cardio and the results will show


----------



## Mike901466867972 (Aug 18, 2009)

Calorie readouts are full of crap anyway in my opinion, try using the same machine with a different manufacturers computer on it and see if it gives you the same read-out.

I do use them as a target to make sure I am improving but it is about percieved exhaustion to me so I know I am getting a good cardio workout but then my cardio goals are going to be much different than yours.


----------



## SpiTFirE1466867971 (Aug 6, 2009)

isn't the tread mill meant to be the best calorie burner ?


----------



## pingu (Dec 3, 2008)

think you can get too technical about these machines but i find the best ones are the ones that arent tediously boring as your not going to stick to anything if you keep watching the clock, the ones with tvs are good though, a swim , game of tennis or a march through the woods all burn calories although the machines can be handy for checking your fitness progress


----------

